# Soapy Valentine's day gift/party favors



## Khanjari (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's my new Valentine's day themed cupcake soap! Hope y'all like it!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 23, 2015)

Those are so sweet! Is that the ikea heart mold? I got one a while back but can never think of how to use it.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 23, 2015)

Those are absolutely adorable! Really make me want to take a bite, lol. What scent did you use?


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 23, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Those are so sweet! Is that the ikea heart mold? I got one a while back but can never think of how to use it.



Yes, that is the ikea heart mold!  I too had bought the mold a while back and yesterday I was going through my molds (I was looking for a specific one) and accidentally saw this... I thought to myself. .....I have to use this this year for Valentines soap and all the other ideas followed!!!!!!

Thanks for the comment and complement


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 23, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Those are absolutely adorable! Really make me want to take a bite, lol. What scent did you use?



Thank you for the complement! !!! Krista, I used "love spell" fragrance oil from BB.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2015)

Those are really cute!  I'm sure folks will love them.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 23, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Those are really cute!  I'm sure folks will love them.



Thank you Shunt! I brought them at work to show them and one of them said "looks so cute!  Looks like if the heart beat a little stronger and faster, it might pop out of the cupcake. .... lol"


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 23, 2015)

Those are so beautiful! I love the colors and the shape. Hope you label them DO NOT EAT!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 23, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Those are so beautiful! I love the colors and the shape. Hope you label them DO NOT EAT!



Thank you! I always label my soaps saying... not edible

However, I am looking for a label idea.... to write something... I checked a lot of online ideas and the only one I found a bit interesting is.. "I was soapin you'd be mine"

ANY SUGGESTIONS? ????????


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 24, 2015)

Glad you label them as being non edible. I've heard and read of way too many stories where people unfortunately take bites of out soap!

I like that--I was soapin' you'd be mine.

I'm sure you'll get more suggestions about labeling. Right now, all I can think of are really literal ones like a hearty cupcake and something about sweethearts...


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 2, 2015)

These are so cute! Great job!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 23, 2015)

The lady who ordered 13 favor soaps for the Valentines day party wanted. Them in a heart shape and wanted red and white so ended up making these! 

I was so happy that the recipients absolutely fell in love with them.  (I was invited to the party as well so got their first hand opinions


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 23, 2015)

Khanjari,
What a great job! Those look like fancy cupcakes! Also, how nice to go to the party to have fun and get important feedback--a total win-win for you!


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 23, 2015)

Love them in RED! Nice!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys! I loved them too


----------

